# Pushkin in hospital :-(



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Our little lad was really off colour yesterday morning, lethargic and (big red flag) not eating. He's been up and down for a week or so and was at the vets about ten days ago with a fainting spell (he's done this before) and had to have a jab to stop him feeling sick/nauseous.

But yesterday we went back with him and he was running a temperature and was quite dehydrated so they kept him in. The vet rang me yesterday evening and said he thought he would be well enough to come home this morning, but then this morning - although he is apparently brighter - he wouldn't eat again so they've kept him.

I'm just waiting at the moment for the vet to ring me again with another update. I'm not expecting to get him home this evening really, and I think the vet may decide to do x-rays to see if there is any internal problem as the little booger has taken to eating stones again. We'd just found the muzzle again as this all kicked off. 

Had a frank chat with the new vet (they're a marvellous group) and explained that he'd been on borrowed time for 2 years now so us agreeing to surgery was unlikely unless we were assured his compromised immune system would be able to cope with it all. Fortunately the group branch in our town is the main hospital bit so they've got all the kit to deal with anything that needs doing including MRI's and such (way better than what we had on the Island) so we know he's in good hands.

Still, a worrying time considering his health issues anyway and the meds are causing some damage to his liver and such which requires yet more meds.

Good PF thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear Pushkin is feeling ill. He has recovered before. I hope he does so again especially with the good medical support he is getting.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - let's hope it is something straight forward and he recovers quickly. It must be a great relief to have all the resources of a full vet hospital on your doorstep.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, paws and fingers crossed here, please keep us updated. Hoping that he rallies just as he has so many times before.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear! Paws crossed for Pushkin here in New Jersey (U.S.A.) ray2: Sorry he's hit another rough patch.:sad: It's good to hear the vets where you are now are so on top of things. Hoping for the best and sending uber powerful poodle well wishes.:clover: C'mon Pushkin, rebound and get on back home!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

He'll pull through it. Strong little man has done it before. Hugs and kisses from Gucci and miu miu


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...poor fella. I'm sending all my best for a good recovery. It sounds like he's in good hands and they'll do the best for him. I'm so sorry you have this worry.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor little guy! Hugs to you...hope things even out so you can have a calmer winter than you have had in fall so far.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, sending you a hug.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pushkin.......sending positive thoughts from here in the Midwest!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about your dog's illness. I hope it's nothing serious. Sending good vibes your way !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Pushkin! He's been thru so much and now he is again fighting...........puppy prayers are being said for that sweet sweet boy with hopes that he recovers once again! We're thinking of you !!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

All best wishes for Pushkin...let's hope this is a reaction to the recent stresses of moving and can be quickly resolved. So reassuring to hear that you have good veterinary care nearby, now.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Prayers from across the pond, that your brave little guy will be home soon. Such a relief that you have an excellent veterinary practice in your new town.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Pushkin! Lots of positive thoughts here and I'm sure he'll be well again soon. So good that you have those great facilities now, must be a relief.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your baby.  healing prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the ups an downs can be really difficult for everyone. poor guy. and poor you. hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sending love and warm thoughts for dear Pushkin from California! And to his worried mum as well... So glad you are close to such wonderful medical support.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to see this news. I was thinking about how he was faring with the moving and changes of venues. I hope this is a mole hill and not a mountain.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, so sorry he is sick


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure what the back story is but keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Not sure what the back story is but keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a speedy recovery!


He has immune-mediated thrombocytopenia... in other words, his blood does not have enough platelets to enable clotting. He is on a cocktail of meds including prednisolone, azathioprine (immune suppressant) and cyclosporine, plus a drug to support his liver which has been damaged by the other meds.

It's been a two-year balancing act trying to get his platelet count to a level that means he is not so much at risk of spontaneous bleeding internally and not being so dosed up that he is in a steroid fog. For the last few months he has been fairly consistently at just sub-normal levels but on a dose that allows him a good quality of life.

However, being immune-suppressed leaves him open to infections and general illnesses, and he cannot be vaccinated again or take certain anti-inflammatories or pain killers.

Did not hear from the vet this afternoon... I was going to ring again but figured that as it's Sunday and emergency cover only they're probably dealing with something serious. And we know he's being taken care of where he is.

Hopefully more tomorrow.

Thanks for all the good wishes, you're the best.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just logged on to check in on Pushkin. Right you are, he's where he needs to be. I hope you and he both have a sound night's sleep and are reunited tomorrow. Keep the faith! Boundless non-stop good wishes! xoxo


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending poodle power for a quick recovery!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Love and healing prayers sent Pushkin's way.


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

Best wishes and hopes for a speedy and easy (as possible) recover for Pushkin. Hugs for you.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I love you, Pippin, and Pushkin here on PF!! I am SO sorry to hear of Pushkin in the hospital and hope for a speedy recovery now that I know the back story too. I will be thinking of you and please let us know how things are going. I LOVE your stories here and am so sad to hear what is going on. Best wishes from across the big pond.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no! I was out of town and missed this until just now. Sending warmest wishes for a speedy recovery to Pushkin and a very sincere virtual hug and cup of tea to you, Manxcat!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Pushkin....hoping you get some good news tomorrow and your little guy is home with you very soon.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. I'll be praying for the little guy and for Mommy to have peace of mind!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. Sending healing vibes across the Atlantic.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Healing thoughts from us for little Pushkin. Hope you can get some rest. Hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news this morning.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*He's home!*

Well my wonderful love-bug is back home :biggrin:

We have got a slightly stumped vet though!! Apparently he responded very quickly to the drip and being rehydrated and by yesterday was eating and eliminating well with no vomiting. Bloods were all okay (for him) too. He's on precautionary antibiotics but is absolutely full of beans and bouncing and wagging - it's like a different dog!

His improvement made it so obvious how off-colour he had been for a good while.

The vet think it is either stress, pancreatitis, or an infection that hit him harder than it would a normal dog or a combination of things. So... just keep an eye on him now!

Thanks for all the PF power healing vibes, I do believe it makes a difference!!! Well, it certainly does to me...


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Good boy. I knew he would pull through. He's such a strong little one


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*OH HAPPY DAY! *:dancing2:So wonderful to hear this news! Good boy, Pushkin, you did it! :highfive2:You're back home where you belong. Now dear fellow, kindly get well and stay that way! :amen:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a happy update! I am so glad Pushkin is home and full of vim and vigour again!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh whew! Home again and feeling better is the best news to wake up to seeing on this forum. I'm so happy he's pulled through again. What a little trooper he is. You must feel so much better too now. Thanks for such a happy update!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What great news!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news! it does sound as though his system is easily put out of kilter - I am sure it will be much easier to stay on top of things once you are finally settled into your new house and can relax into a routine again.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And here's my little man with his war wound! A little bandage where the drip was... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have run the gambit of emotions reading this post! Oh Pushkin I was worried about you little man! I am so glad you are back home and feeling better!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a relief to read a happy outcome for our dear, dear, Pushkin!!!!!!:love2:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So happy he's home again!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Welcome home, li'l man! We are so happy to know that you pulled through this little bump in the road, but we never doubted that you would. Time to snuggle with Mom, play with Pippin, and then snooze!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So glad he's home and on the road to recovery! Maybe all the positive thoughts made it all the way across the pond (from us here anyway)!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so very glad little Pushkin is home and happy! What a brave little soul he is. 

Of course he had to get better with all the well wishes from his PF family and the enormous amount of good love and care he receives from home. 

Now, Pushkin - Stop scaring us like that!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So glad he's back home and back to his bouncy self. You just moved to new house, right? That can be a real stress for a lot of dogs. Did the vet do a blood test for potassium levels?

Rick


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Manxcat, we were worried about your wee man. Great news he's home again with you and feeling back to normal. Wonderful to have full vet service closer. Hugs from Ontario.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very happy to hear he is home and feeling much better. Bless!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Whew, thank god he is ok and home!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank goodness! Your little man with his bandage-such a brave boy he is.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Just a bump in the road. Glad he's home, looking eager to see what he's missed.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Manxcat said:


> And here's my little man with his war wound! A little bandage where the drip was... :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 292026



Just saw this thread and totally missed everything that Pushkin has been going through. SO happy though that he's home now! Will be keeping that little sweetheart in my thoughts. What a cute little boy he is!


----------

